# 01967/01968 OB Anesthesia payments



## alknud12 (May 9, 2012)

We are a Children's Hospital who have started to offer deliveries to women who know that their baby is in need of immediate medical assistance once they are born.  But - we are having problems in getting the anesthesia claims paid by insurance (Medicare and commercial both) when the labor starts with an epidural and then progresses in to a C-Section.  One code will get paid (usually the lower $$$) and the other won't because they state they have already paid the anesthesia for delivery.  Part of the problem is within our own system: we send out two separate claims because we are reporting time. Anyone out there have issues with this and how have you fixed it? 

Thanks for your feedback,
Amy Knudsen
Children's Mercy Hospital, KCMO


----------

